
Miami cops are falsely reporting their locations on Waze to trick drivers - antr
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/12/8025209/waze-miami-cops-false-reporting-google-traffic-app
======
nakedrobot2
I guess the moderation algorithms of Waze will eventually nullify the users
who are falsely reporting these locations?

~~~
rtkwe
Probably. They also decay reports more quickly if they're marked as inaccurate
as I recall.

------
jonifico
I don't really know at what point Waze creates more problems than it actually
solves. Just stay alert out there and you should be fine if you're a civilian.
If you're a criminal, this is THE go to tool.

~~~
csbrooks
Waze shows a lot more information than where police are.

I don't see criminals relying on this heavily. It's not like every cop car is
going to be in Waze and up-to-date or anything.

